# Boatright 25x High Tide



## 3Cool (Aug 6, 2020)

Selling 2018 Boatright 25x High Tide
Powered by: 2019 250hp tohatsu
100 hours will go up as we still use.
Minn Kota Riptide
10x7 T-top
5 Ionic blue Bluetooth lithium ion batteries
Power pole
Bobs jack plate
Gun metal flat gray paint job
10 jerries LED
Plashlights 360 around the boat
McClain Trailer
Indoor storage
Just serviced by boatright
More details in work order picture below
Asking 81k OR BEST OFFER located in Rosenberg, tx


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Always always always needs an asking price and a location. Useless ad without it.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Right before pictures...

Asking 100k obo located in Rosenberg, tx


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Good OP was able to modify his post.


----------



## 3Cool (Aug 6, 2020)

Price edit: 89k OR BEST OFFER


----------



## Lastone1 (Sep 25, 2018)

still available?


----------



## Duck Killer (Aug 30, 2021)

3Cool said:


> Price edit: 89k OR BEST OFFER


If the boat is still available, can I get your contact information?


----------

